# How to Run a Railroad - Harvey Weiss



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Anybody read this book? Authored by Harvey Weiss, written with a younger audience in mind, it changed my world. Published in the early to mid 70's with all black and white photos, it was phenomenally interesting to me. 

He built a 3.5' x 7' HO layout using mostly AHM and Tyco stuff, and to my pre-adolescent eyes it was an absolute empire. The neatest thing was that he didn't get hung up on scale and details, rather, he built all his own buildings and bridges etc out of cardboard and popsicle sticks. 

He also gave very simplified instructions on how to wire for a few trains, with an isolating track to park locomotives when not in use. 

Perhaps the coolest thing, to me anyway, was the inner trolley loop he built. Sharp turns and steep grades but man oh man it was cool!

So, anybody else read this wonderful book aimed at younger readers?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Smokinapankake said:


> Anybody read this book? Authored by Harvey Weiss, written with a younger audience in mind, it changed my world. Published in the early to mid 70's with all black and white photos, it was phenomenally interesting to me.
> 
> He built a 3.5' x 7' HO layout using mostly AHM and Tyco stuff, and to my pre-adolescent eyes it was an absolute empire. The neatest thing was that he didn't get hung up on scale and details, rather, he built all his own buildings and bridges etc out of cardboard and popsicle sticks.
> 
> ...













He wrote a bunch of kids books, I think the one your talking about had a part 2 too.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Really? 
I had no idea there might have been a part 2. I'd love to see it!
This was my absolute favorite book, bar none, when I was about 8. It's still one of my favorites. 
Thanks for posting up a picture, Ed!


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Somebody get me a copy of that book?! I'm on shoe strings for my road, and popsicle sticks? Hey, I can do that! I only panic, when it's finescale, and rubber cement (I don't want to end up at the hospital with half a bridge stuck to my hand, and I'm half woozie from the fumes!); so please, scan the pages of that book, put them in pdf form, and get it on here! :thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

$4.95 used on Amazon ...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...?ie=UTF8&qid=1316574945&sr=8-1&condition=used


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

That's okayish! But the copyright must be up, and it is out of print, so it's benefical to just put it on the net for all! Also, I am not getting an Amazon accout, all I have is Ebay!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

There is no time limit on Copyright, so be warned if you PDF the book and distribute it you could get in trouble. I wont tell, but I cant speak for others. Im just sayin be careful. As for the book I kinda remember that one from way back in my younger days. I cant remember much of what was in it but I do remember the cover. My 2 favorite books growing up was a book about Casey Jones (red line illustrations inside) and the Little Engine That Could.

Massey


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

I think I got my copy off ebay for about 5 bucks, too.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree with Massey here. I would _not_ condone the idea of scanning the book and posting a pdf copy here.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The copyright police are surely monitoring this thread.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Massey said:


> There is no time limit on Copyright, so be warned if you PDF the book and distribute it you could get in trouble. I wont tell, but I cant speak for others. Im just sayin be careful. As for the book I kinda remember that one from way back in my younger days. I cant remember much of what was in it but I do remember the cover. My 2 favorite books growing up was a book about Casey Jones (red line illustrations inside) and the Little Engine That Could.
> 
> Massey



How about the Scuffy the little red tug boat?
Anyone remember that adventure?
That was a great story to read to the kids.


----------



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

Massey said:


> There is no time limit on Copyright, so be warned if you PDF the book and distribute it you could get in trouble. I wont tell, but I cant speak for others. Im just sayin be careful. As for the book I kinda remember that one from way back in my younger days. I cant remember much of what was in it but I do remember the cover. My 2 favorite books growing up was a book about Casey Jones (red line illustrations inside) and the Little Engine That Could.
> 
> Massey


well technically there is a limit but it's complex.
Good read: http://www.ivanhoffman.com/expiration.html


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Scuffy was the best! That story was awesome...I just re-read it again not long ago.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> Scuffy was the best! That story was awesome...I just re-read it again not long ago.



And it had a happy ending too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

My son has Scuffy and he loves when I read it to him. He also loves Tootle, and the Little Engine That Could. 

Massey


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

My other favorite children's book, and far better than Scuffy in both story and illustrations, was Little Toot Toot. About a tugboat who grows up fast when faced with an opportunity to be a hero. 

That's just my .02


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

My grandpa used to read me a book about a steam shovel that would work faster as more people came to watch and on one job it dug itself so deep into the building it was digging for that they could not get the steam shovel out. So they turned it into the boiler for the building. I cant remember the name of the book but it too was one of my favorites. It was old I can tell you that the illustrations were done in 40's or 50's style and who writes about steam shovels today?

Massey


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I love that story. My mama read that to me too, and I still have the book in my library (I have a big-ish library). There's also a train story, I think is called "Little Toot", it was a briliant story, and one of those difinitive moments in children's lives!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

What was the name of the Steam shovel story?

Massey


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

I think it was Mike Mulligan and his Steam Shovel by Virginia Lee Burton. 
That was a good one, too. I loved the illustrations.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*MY BFF BooK*











DINOSAUR TRAIN

By John Stephen Gurney


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know the title. I am going to buy this for my kids too.
Now I just need to know what the Casey Jones book was called.

Massey


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It may be the "Cannonball Express".

An info link.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Virginia Lee Burton also did "Katy and the Big Snow," another good children's book about a snow plow that plows out the whole town and saves the day.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

If I could see the illustrations inside I would know the book in a heartbeat. I used to love that book and I remember the illustrations were all in red line drawings. On the last page it had a picture of the guy who wrote the ballad of Casey Jones sitting on a chair with Casey's engine in the background.

Massey


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I did find my copy, a discarded library copy. Paperback, all black and white. I liked the derrick section, along with the bridges. Plus many items are hand crafted, neat!


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes, I always thought the derrick was cool too. I even tried to make one myself but was ultimately unsuccessful. Might have had something to do with my (at the time) 8 year old patience level.....


----------

